# Hello from southern california



## Alexk3954 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am new to the forum and I figured I would drop in this section and say hi. I am currently a freshman chemistry major and next school year I am moving home and going to school there. I have never had a cat, but I plan on getting one over the summer when I go home. Meanwhile I am just getting as much information as I can before I actually adopt a cat.

So thats just a little about me; I look forward to getting to know all of you better in the next few months as I research my future furry friend.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome from Southern California!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Transplanted Californian, here. *waves* I grew up an hour East of San Francisco. Hubby grew up in Colton (SoCal) and attended HS in Redding (NoCal).


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Another one waves hello!  I was raised in So Calif since I was seven, originally from back East. Hubby's from back East, came here in his twenties...

Welcome and enjoy the forum! 

 Fran


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome, Alexk!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello & welcome to cf. Good on you for doing all the research first, then rescuing a kitty in need.


----------



## Missy's Dad (Mar 3, 2008)

Alexk3954 said:


> I am new to the forum and I figured I would drop in this section and say hi. I am currently a freshman chemistry major and next school year I am moving home and going to school there. I have never had a cat, but I plan on getting one over the summer when I go home. Meanwhile I am just getting as much information as I can before I actually adopt a cat.
> 
> So thats just a little about me; I look forward to getting to know all of you better in the next few months as I research my future furry friend.


Welcome to the forum. Chemistry major? That's interesting. I have a degree in Geology from SDSU (Go Aztecs!) Which school are you attending? 

Good luck with your cat adoption. You'll have to post some photos when you find one to bring home.


----------

